# 1970 LeMans Dash Removal Help



## cmoore1953 (Feb 22, 2016)

I want to replace the idiot lights on my 70 LeMans and need advice/guidance with removing the dash. The car has factory air if that makes a difference.

Where do I start and does the A/C duct work have to be removed and does the steering column need to be dropped in order to get the dash out? 

What else has to come out?

Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------

